# Low resource blogging platform



## NickM (May 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a new blogging platform for my website.  I'm currently using blite, which I've hacked to hell and completely broken in the process.  I'm looking for something that will let me easily port my current stylesheet (which is very minimal) and will "just work" because I don't really have a ton of time to spend hacking things together.  I'd like pretty URLs (it's the main thing that I hacked into blite) and will let me use it in a subdirectory (blite doesn't really support this, that's what the rest of the hacking I've had to do was to support).

I'd like to stay away from Wordpress, and Drupal is overkill.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mun (May 15, 2013)

Wordpress.


----------



## bfj (May 15, 2013)

Well the question is, what do you need from it? I have some code I wrote in Symfony2 I would be willing to share, it is far from complete (no comments implemented and admin section sucks) and about all it does is allow you to Post an entry and edit an entry. Uses Twig for styling and has tags. 

Probably not what you are looking for, but state what you need and I am sure you will get some decent recommendations.


----------



## bfj (May 15, 2013)

Damnit I wanted to edit not quote =\ 

*removed *


----------



## mojeda (May 15, 2013)

Chyrp http://chyrp.net/


----------



## 365Networks (May 15, 2013)

I know Installatron ships out with a couple different blogging solutions, I've never tried them myself but they are worth to try a demo out.

Dotclear, Serendipity, Open Blog, PivotX, Textpattern, BlogEngine.NET, b2evolution are ones to look into.


----------



## ihatetonyy (May 15, 2013)

Chyrp is really nice.


----------



## NickM (May 15, 2013)

bfj said:


> Well the question is, what do you need from it?


- Add / edit / delete posts

- Comments (with spam filtering)

- Some way to manage other pages that aren't blog posts

- Pretty URLs

- Built-in analytics (mainly a view count for each page/post) would be nice

The admin area doesn't need to be fancy, and I don't really even need a WYSIWYG editor (they're usually a pain in the ass).


----------



## David (May 16, 2013)

anchorcms.com

Has been working amazingly for me lately.


----------



## wlanboy (May 16, 2013)

If you want a low end blogging plattform you can use Octopress: http://octopress.org/docs/.


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

Blite


----------



## Coastercraze (May 16, 2013)

Cute News

http://cutephp.com/


----------



## vanarp (May 22, 2013)

I think this thread should belong to Q&A or General section of the forum.


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

vanarp said:


> I think this thread should belong to Q&A or General section of the forum.


Agreed.  We need to get a wiki or something.... Actually, can we label or cross post an article in two categories?  Perhaps labeling threads like this so they appear in a Q&A / Wiki / Common questions would be best idea --- if it can be done easily.


----------



## jcaleb (May 22, 2013)

let's just write one!


----------



## NodeBytes (May 22, 2013)

I second Anchor. I love it!


----------



## nocom (May 22, 2013)

no comment


----------



## Epidrive (May 22, 2013)

Openblog


----------



## Ivan (May 22, 2013)

There's quite a few out there, you should check out AnchorCMS, seems lightweight.

As for me I'm on the look out for Ghost, it looks good and seems to be quite a big success, sort of, after their Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## NickM (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!


----------



## acd (May 23, 2013)

I use pelican. It doesn't have all the features of a dynamic blog (live user posts, tracebacks, what-have-you), but in return, it serves pages as fast as your httpd will go. It's been working well for me so far.


----------



## 5n1p (May 23, 2013)

http://www.nibbleblog.com/


----------

